# Latest Update on the Update



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Some have accused me lately of not paying attention to the R15 so much lately. Well... sorry about that. It hasn't been intentional.

Here is the latest on the update.

Being that the R15 has moved into a phase that they don't want to do weekely or monthly updates, they are putting the next release through it's testing paces. Trying to catch most of the "little" things, while make sure there are no new "big" things.

As they don't want to have to come out with another "quick" update because they missed something.

I can assure you that there is going to be another update, and that the testers have a proposed "release candidate"... but as for when that will start to push out to customers... I don't have a timeline yet.

Hopefully this week, things will get solidified on when it will be able to go out.


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

Not a problem, here. We know that you have a life, and if something were to happen you would be here. Thanks for the update on the update.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

are they ever going to get Channels I Receive working????


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Not doing quick updates is an understatement. M R15-300 hasn't received the update that the 500's got a few weeks ago. And that update was just to prepare the units for another update to come.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

RAD said:


> Not doing quick updates is an understatement. M R15-300 hasn't received the update that the 500's got a few weeks ago. And that update was just to prepare the units for another update to come.


And it's not going to, either, because the changes that are in the 500 update are already in the latest 100 and 300 software.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I can assure you that there is going to be another update


Just one? :eek2:

Just joking (I hope).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> are they ever going to get Channels I Receive working????


The fix for that feature, is bigger then just the R15/HR20 world. It is taking longer then original expected to get all the pieces that have to be updated, updated.



RAD said:


> Not doing quick updates is an understatement. M R15-300 hasn't received the update that the 500's got a few weeks ago. And that update was just to prepare the units for another update to come.


I thought I mentioned in one of the threads,
The -300 and the -100 don't need the first part of the update. 
The -300 was already taken care of it in a previous build.
And the -100 it was accounted for in it's initial build.


----------



## fu_paladins (Oct 10, 2006)

Your update is much appreciated. I just hope they know how frustrated we are out here! When I call...they don't seem to acknowledge any issues and the only solution they have are resets. The resets just don't work for longer than a day or two. I'm personally frustrated that my scheduled recordings are down to 0% effective. Most are ingored - categorized as 'Not Recorded' in the History. The 1 that does start is supposed to record for 60 minutes but mysteriously stops itself after 36-40 minutes. I guess it's time for another 'Reset Everything'.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The fix for that feature, is bigger then just the R15/HR20 world. It is taking longer then original expected to get all the pieces that have to be updated, updated.
> 
> I thought I mentioned in one of the threads,
> The -300 and the -100 don't need the first part of the update.
> ...


Sorry, there are so many different threads with sooooo many post in them it's hard to keep track what's what anymore.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Should all 500s have the 10E8 update by now? Mine certainly doesn't.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

"Should all 500s have the 10E8 update by now? Mine certainly doesn't."

Mine neither. Although it works great.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

gpg said:


> Should all 500s have the 10E8 update by now? Mine certainly doesn't.


I don't think so, as far as I know they are still rolling it out.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The fix for that feature, is bigger then just the R15/HR20 world. It is taking longer then original expected to get all the pieces that have to be updated, updated.


Atleast they could let us select them like we could on the TiVos, atleast then it wouldn't search channels not on that list.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> Atleast they could let us select them like we could on the TiVos, atleast then it wouldn't search channels not on that list.


You can setup a custom list of channels you get. Sadly though it doesn't stop the searches from looking at channels you have marked. Would be nice if you could apply a filter to the search like you do the guide.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the update Earl. We know you have alot to do.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

Well from all of my recent dealings witht he DTV advanced tech support...they think:

1) The Aug software release cleared up a lot of problems...2 or 3 different techs I talked to all claimed the call volume was significantly reduced
2) The next "big" software release was going to be around the new year...either shortly before or shortly after.

But with that said I trust/value Earl's info more than any of the techs I talked to.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Even if they started the rollout now, it would be past Thanksgiving before those on the East Coast would get it. Just going from past updates taking 6-8 weeks to get to the EC once released.

I am in NJ and I dont expect to see this large update until after the new year.


----------



## tony4d (Sep 5, 2006)

They need to enable RF. I don't know if it's the remote or the receiver, and frankly I don't care, but the IR sucks and I'm getting really tired of listing to my fiance ***** about it!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

tford said:


> ... but the IR sucks ...


Totally agree with that. The R15 response (and lack thereof) to IR is the poorest I think I've ever experienced with any product I have ever used an IR remote with.

Carl


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Here is the latest on the update.


I know you cant say or you would have already  but I am curious about anything new that might be added and if there are any speed improvements ?

I think we can "guess"  the playback freezes, progress bar sticking and other playback type problems that some are having were fixed, the SL First Run logic was tweaked and the colors in the channel icons were fixed.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

From what I recall those who have used remotes like the Harmony saw much better IR response then the normal remote it ships with.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Speaking of IR, I use one of those Terk IR extenders to control my gear from other rooms.
Every piece of gear I've ever had -- SA Tivo, R15, Cable box, etc, -- has worked fine. The Terk seems to send out a pretty strong and wide IR as long as there's nothing directly in the way.

But my new RCA DVR-40, with that silly little white sensor window where the buttons are, had a dickens of a time getting controlled by it. The Tivo remote worked fine, the Harmony remote worked fine, but I had to totally reposition all my gear in order to get the Terk to work it reliably. I actually like my new setup better, but it was still weird to have to do it.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Seems like the IR remotes are hit or miss. Mine works great. I can lay on the floor, point the remote away from the TV and bounce the IR off a wall 15' - 20' away with no problem.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jun 21, 2004)

I should also add that when I got my replacement R15 they sent along a RC32 remote rather than the RC23. I like the slightly bigger buttons and it seems to work better but I did get the weeknees RF kit the next day. Man it works so much better now.


----------



## sheridan1952 (Mar 16, 2006)

My IR (300) is a bit odd as well. I have to aim below the DVR for it to respond.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

How strong it the RF signal on an RF remote? I already have the HR20 in the basement set to RF, so if I were to turn on RF on the R15 upstairs (if it ever comes) would they interfere with each other? I can't imagine they take the time and money to create unique frequencies for each remote, do they?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Mike Huss said:


> How strong it the RF signal on an RF remote? I already have the HR20 in the basement set to RF, so if I were to turn on RF on the R15 upstairs (if it ever comes) would they interfere with each other? I can't imagine they take the time and money to create unique frequencies for each remote, do they?


Supposidly about 200ft.

And actually yes, the do have a system in place so that one RF won't mess up the other... They use the RID of the box.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Supposidly about 200ft.
> 
> And actually yes, the do have a system in place so that one RF won't mess up the other... They use the RID of the box.


Huh? How does the remote get the RID?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> Huh? How does the remote get the RID?


When you put the remote into RF mode, you have to enter a code from the onscreen menu option (which is composed of the rid).

So I am guessing that either tweeks the RF frequency, or it puts some sort of "packet" in the RF transmission so which DTV device receiving knows to work with it or not.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> When you put the remote into RF mode, you have to enter a code from the onscreen menu option (which is composed of the rid).
> 
> So I am guessing that either tweeks the RF frequency, or it puts some sort of "packet" in the RF transmission so which DTV device receiving knows to work with it or not.


Oh, I didn't realize that. I suspect it's quite a bit simpler than the RID, though (like maybe there are something like 256 or fewer RF addressing schemes, and the code is just some hashing function of the RID). How big is that code?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> Oh, I didn't realize that. I suspect it's quite a bit simpler than the RID, though (like maybe there are something like 256 or fewer RF addressing schemes, and the code is just some hashing function of the RID). How big is that code?


I think it is about 6 characters It is the later portion of the RID code.
(I have not entered it in a while, so I don't recall exactly)


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Supposidly about 200ft.
> 
> And actually yes, the do have a system in place so that one RF won't mess up the other... They use the RID of the box.


Sweeeeeeet! Ok, RF just moved up on my wish list!


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Supposidly about 200ft.
> 
> And actually yes, the do have a system in place so that one RF won't mess up the other... They use the RID of the box.


That's good and bad. Good if your far away from the TV but bad if the baby has the remote and is far away from the TV. 

Althought it would be fun to mess with who is watching the TV with out having to have line of sight


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> That's good and bad. Good if your far away from the TV but bad if the baby has the remote and is far away from the TV.
> 
> Althought it would be fun to mess with who is watching the TV with out having to have line of sight


:lol: So true. My one year old has recorded a couple shows for us already!


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

As our DVRs are modulated to several rooms and IR remotes are relayed back, I will sometimes come in to the living room, start browsing the Now Playing list, and my wife will call from the downstairs TV room saying "Stop that!"


----------

